# Late Period on Antibiotics & negative HPT



## bambinoplease (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello,
I was wondering if anyone has experienced a late period while on antibiotics?  I never have a late period and have just done a cheapie internet HPT and negative.  Most sites say that antibiotics should not interfere with your cycle.
Would be good to hear if anyone has experienced the same so I can stop driving myself crazy, hoping that some sort of miracle has happened!
xxx


----------

